# IWB holster for a 92 SF compact



## motorcity001 (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a IWB holster for a 92 SF compact? I have a shoulder rig but I don't always want to wear that all day. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

motorcity001:
I don't know, that's kind of a big gun even though it's designated as a "compact". It may be "compact" for a Beretta 92 but it's still a large gun. You'd probably have to have one made as I doubt that there would be much of a demand for that type of carry for that large of a pistol. I have a Beretta 92 FS maybe I'm wrong but I believe the only difference is the grip size?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, it's an inch shorter than a fullsize 92 and smaller in most if not all other dimensions as well. There are plenty of IWB holsters for it, just do a google search for "92 SF compact IWB holster" Galco, Crossbreed, Alien Gear to name a few. I wouldn't see carrying the 92 Compact IWB an issue at all, matter of fact I think I'd really dig it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner:


> No, it's an inch shorter than a fullsize 92 and smaller in most if not all other dimensions as well.


Thanks! I never had the opportunity to physically compare the two, only pictures.


----------

